# MSInfo File with rar file



## yarrakid (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Day Gents,

I have a problem that I hope you can resovle for me or at least point me in the correct direction, and I really no clue which forum would be best suited to this question I pose to you.

I have been given a file which is in a Winrar format to save space, but when upacking the file the contents they are password protected. Also with this Winrar file is a little file called a 'MSInfo Document" of some 2KB in size, which my collegue has named password, so I am assuming this is were he has stuck it, I cannot talk to him as he has moved to the other side of the world and is currently out of contact for the forseeable future. There seems no way currently I can access this file. Therefore I am at my wits end so can you help me ?.

Thank you kindly in advance

Simon


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You should be able to view the file by downloading this NFO reader. 

Other than that, it's against forum policies to assist others in cracking passwords.


----------



## yarrakid (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for your resoultion, I will look into it. However, if you could please understand that this is not attempt to "Crack" as you have stated the file, my work collegue left it for me to continue our work, as he has moved to a differennt part of the company and in a different country, but unfortunately as with his qurky child like nature he has left it to me on a disk in this format. I fully uderstand this sites rules and would have not attempted to post this question I had felt it would voilate the rules set out, it is not my way nor nature to do so.

Once again Resoultion I thank you for your help.

Kind Regards

Simon


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Open it with Notepad.


----------

